# TWISP CIRRUS | PRODUCT OVERVIEW



## HPBotha (17/10/17)

The Cirrus was designed for users wanting a more STL draw, but at the same time the stealthier, and elegant nature of the Cirrus, a more compact pen style stealth vape for more experienced vapers.

You can read more on the Cirrus Design philosophy in our Product Design Overview post here where I detail some of the main focuses and design process for the Cue. 

*Technical Specifications:*


​
*Product Size:* Ø20 x 114 mm
*Battery Capacity:* 1500 mAh
*Output Modes:* Constant Voltage
*Output Wattage/s:* 24W
*Overheat Protection:* Yes / 10 sec
*Coil Type:* 0.5Ω Organic Cotton Coil (STL / Horizontal / Bottom Airflow)
Ni-Cr Wire (Surface Treated / Grade 1)
*Maximum Charging current:* 1000 mA ±50 mA
*Life Cycle:* 300 Cycles
*Charging Method:* USB Cable with USB Micro
*Tank Volume:* 2 ml
*Weight:* 82.9 g
*Power On/Off: * 5 button press



*Coil:*
0.5Ω Organic Cotton Coil (STL / Horizontal / Bottom Airflow)
Ni-Cr Wire (Surface Treated / Grade 1)


*Tank:*

Innovative Child-Lock Top Cap.
Prevents accidental opening.
Press down to unscrew or tighten.
Child safe consideration for families with young ones.
Polycarbonate tank, tough impact resistant and less likely to shatter.
Please ensure o-rings are in place on both ends of the coil and the top cap to prevent flooding/leaking


​



*Battery:*
1500 mAh Lithium Polymer Cell
Use power on - 5 rapid click on, 5 rapid click off.
± 190 minutes to charge

*Status Indications During Charging:*




​

*Status Indications:*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/10/17)

STL?


----------



## Jos (17/10/17)

probably 'Straight To Lung' ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (17/10/17)

Yes @Jos Straight to lung - not the 3d file format @Andre 

I did explain it better in the other forum post here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/17)

Boom... Awesome little DL Device!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wikus (17/10/17)

Nice to see twisp stepping up there game, maybe a tad bit late to the party, really enjoying the cue, will check this one out once it hits the twisp stands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/10/17)

Thanks for the detailed post @HPBotha

What I like about this is the LED indicator that tells you when the battery is going to run out.

That's one of the drawbacks of similar types of setups like the iJust - you never know when you are going to run out of battery.... an element of suspense in the air....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

